# School supplies



## Sonia (Jul 25, 2009)

Maybe this is silly to ask, but school starts in less than a month and I'm overthinking the details.

What kinds of school supplies do you guys who are already in MFA programs use? I'll be in screenwriting, so I know I need notebooks, but what else? Even if you don't think your supplies are necessary for every student, what items have helped you in school?


----------



## Starbuck7 (Aug 2, 2009)

Hi Sonia,

I'm also starting school this fall at UCLA,
and I've wondered about this as well.  From
past experience, I would think screenwriting
software (if you don't already have it) such
as Final Draft along with Word (for treatments, outlines, and/or general papers)are the most crucial supplies.  Otherwise, if you want to get a jump on things, you may want to see which screenwriting books will be required in your program because they might be cheaper on Amazon.  Good luck!


----------



## Jayimess (Aug 2, 2009)

brads, a stapler, binder clips and paper clips of various sizes, sharpies and highlighters of various colors, tons of copy paper, a laser printer if you can afford one, a jump drive, sony tapes for production one, notebooks...I prefer legal pads, thick folders, a datebook, whiteboards, index cards, etc.


----------



## Sonia (Aug 6, 2009)

Laser printer? Yikes! Thanks for the list.


----------



## Jayimess (Aug 6, 2009)

I haven't gotten one yet, but my friends who do swear by them.  Soon enough.

You're reading all of your classmates' scripts, remember, and giving them notes, not to mention printing up your own.  Plenty of people do it via email, but you still have lots to print.  Laser printers save time from the get go, and money in the long run.

The HP XL cartridges are also pretty amazing, for inkjets.  One of those lasted me through 700 pages or so.


----------



## robot_m (Aug 6, 2009)

My girlfriend got her M.F.A. in creative writing a few years back. We bought a laser printer then. Best investment we've ever made. When you're printing 200 pages at a time, you'll understand why.

But then again, I got my bachelor's in Digital Art, so having a good printer was always a necessity for me.

I'm guessing it probably wouldn't be something you need right away, but squirrel some money away for it, if you can. You'll be glad you did.


----------



## FarhanAli (Aug 13, 2009)

THREE HOLE PUNCH!

I wouldn't recommend investing a ton of money into an expensive printer from the get go. A lot of programs have free printing/copying for MFA students. 

I got a big white board to hang in my room. I sketch out ideas better that way. For whatever reason, ideas seem to flow better when I'm walking around and standing up.


----------

